# À suivre



## Manuel xx

Buon afoso pomeriggio di luglio a tutti!

Ho qualche incertezza nella traduzione di questa frase, in particolare nell'espressione "à suivre" (in it. "da tenere sotto controllo" o anche "continua..."):

"À suivre ces rêveurs emportés dans la spontanéité de leur imaginaire, de l’autre côté de la réalité apparente, la plupart des thèmes que je mets simplement en situation dans cette première partie seront placés sous telles lumières qu’il nous faudra bien reconnaître qu’ils sont un autre versant du réel."

Per caso è possibile, ma non credo, che possa avere la funzione di gerundio, "seguendo" o "tenendo sotto controllo"?

Merci!


----------



## matoupaschat

Invece, qui, fa fresco (17°) e nuvoloso...
Proprio "seguendo" o "nei passi di ..."


----------



## Manuel xx

Beato te che stai al fresco 

Però, affinché la frase abbia senso in italiano, forse è bene apportare qualche spostamento, per esempio:

"La maggior parte dei temi che tratto in questa prima parte saranno posti sotto tale luce da riconoscere necessariamente che sono un altro versante del reale, seguendo questi sognatori trascinati nella spontaneità del loro immaginario, dall'altra parte della realtà apparente."

Ma anche così mi convince poco. Non saprei...


----------



## Aithria

Manuel xx said:


> Buon afoso pomeriggio di luglio a tutti!
> 
> Ho qualche incertezza nella traduzione di questa frase, in particolare nell'espressione "à suivre" (in it. "da tenere sotto controllo" o anche "continua..."):
> 
> "À suivre ces rêveurs emportés dans la spontanéité de leur imaginaire, de l’autre côté de la réalité apparente, la plupart des thèmes que je mets simplement en situation dans cette première partie seront placés sous telles lumières qu’il nous faudra bien reconnaître qu’ils sont un autre versant du réel."
> 
> Per caso è possibile, ma non credo, che possa avere la funzione di gerundio, "seguendo" o "tenendo sotto controllo"?
> 
> Merci!



Ciao Manuelino .... saluti liquidi (mal comune, mezzo gaudio!).

Prima di lanciarmi in una qualunque traduzione vorrei domandare (poichè di terapia dei sogni non ne so nulla):

è possibile che esistano varie tipologie di "sognatori" ? ad esempio sognatori tranquilli, sognatori violenti etc???
si parla per caso di "contesto situazionale" nell'ambito della terapia dei sogni?? se sì, in che termini ? io mi limito alle applicazoni lingustiche....
il brano che stai traducendo è la prima parte di cosa????
potresti cmq estendere il passo riportato, per favore ... ?
merci pour ton aide


----------



## Manuel xx

Ciao Aithria cara,
ti dico subito tutto...

Allora, questa parte è proprio l'inizio del secondo capitolo:
"La question posée en titre (Avons-nous tous la même âme ?) paraîtra étrange sans doute et même, au-delà de son étrangeté, certains l’estimeront choquante. Au fil des chapitres de ce livre, je développerai de nombreux témoignages puisés dans l’énorme base de données dont je dispose et qui est composée par les comptes rendus de près de quinze mille scénarios de rêve éveillé libre. À suivre ces rêveurs emportés dans la spontanéité de leur imaginaire, de l’autre côté de la réalité apparente, la plupart des thèmes que je mets simplement en situation dans cette première partie seront placés sous telles lumières qu’il nous faudra bien reconnaître qu’ils sont un autre versant du réel."

Per quanto riguarda le tipologie di sognatori non viene fatta alcun tipo di distinzione degna di nota. Giusto qualche accenno sul modo in cui possono reagire alla cura o sul carattere proprio della persona, al di fuori del sogno.

Grazie a te!


----------



## matoupaschat

Riprendo la mia prima idea, cioè che il senso sia "nel seguire/osservare questi sognatori...". Si potrebbe sostituire in francese "À suivre" con il giro "en suivant/observant ces rêveurs ainsi emportés ...".


----------



## Aithria

giorno a tutti

A me sembra che l'autore inviti il lettore a "partecipare" dell'esperienza raccontata nei capitoli , che esorti il lettore ad un coinvolgimento , per poi giungere alla coscienza del sogno come una delle due facce della realtà; traformerei per ciò il participio in funzione attributiva del COD nel verbo reggente della subordinata modale, il cui soggetto è ovviamente generico/collettivo (_on /nous_)

*Lasciandoci trascinare con questi sognatori nella spontaneità del loro immaginario*

a te Manuel stabilire se un tale invito può corrispondere all'intento dell' autore .
buon studio


----------

